# Weed



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi all, 
Have been talking to a few bloke's that blackfish in lake Macquarie and thier meant to be some pretty good blackfish in the swansea channel. But i'm not a local so they won't tell me where they get thier weed around here.
So thought i'd call information and ask the question, do any AKFFer's know where to get weed or cabbage around Lake Mac / Swansea

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Stockton's a bit out of the way.

However, Bugdewoi is between Umina and Lake Mac. The channel between Lakes Budgewoi and Munmorah is a popular blackfish spot. I've seen the results but not fished it myself.

Investing a little bit of time chatting to the locals won't go astray. There is also a good tackle shop within spitting distance of the channel so you might get some assistance there (buy some blackfishing tackle, doesn't have to be much, then ask)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

justcruising, mate if Jerry and Joe have still got Budgewoi marine they will point you in the right direction. Great guys and exceptional anglers.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info,

Peril, i have fished off the bank just in the parks near the budgiewoi bridge and always done resonably well for blackfish thier (even caugth them on prawns there). But i will call into the tackle shop thier.

Redpheniox, looked up kooragang and it seems to be a major regeneration project, don't know if its protected or not but they might not be to happy if i start pulling the vegetation out. (might get run out of town lol). Stocktons a bit far north I have heard that the point at the north end of cathrine hill bay (33,08,479e 151,38,146s) has some good weed/ cabbage around the rocks but havn't checked it out in person yet.(locals could be leading me astray i feel)

Trying to get my old man into a kayak and he loves his blackfishing. He moved to swansea 2 years ago but the apprently your never a local until after about 20yrs. Thier very secretive around there, must think i have a trawler and going to net the area or something!

Thanks for the help all, great as usual
Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS1QZ18AAC5fgAASUKeYEgAgGAo////gMAEG1qIp6NNDVPICMmhtTJgjIQppp6I0GQABoNABqZqNTIEbUaGmgAMmggDK1hanja/b1zQrR7TFm7tW4pwnYk3hDHBDnSIOImzrYmf6mo0dsueKi+nLJk+Sg5kix1zayAhhIZAWTAvq3XZf2UuUKxcMFkr1dnaoREZcqUEqByzWKY5DGNuldzzJH1GtRCR5xYKBbEDYAQTmBQo3pATjmCti02EK0pHzdhUXi6SMQXrUgmCESbCgvKvMBwWx0WRhelIbF97qAiCaDdW44NAo0nNb74iAWPOZR0jYt/UeBK5Tg1UxM0KQrEptGhomFULhBJOfS4xEyBJnWnQIDXfgshEe7Yl/F3JFOFCQLVBnXw==


----------

